
Amazon posts first net loss since 2003 - Writes off most of LivingSocial - antr
http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/8afab1d0-1ee1-11e2-b906-00144feabdc0.html#axzz2A7hnvhvz
======
shanelja
We can't view the webpage unless we pay to sign up.

